# Tuesday Morning 2019



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow, I’m so jealous you got them for that price! That’s amazing for you though! I got an ever so slight discount off the original price of $350, so I still ended up paying around $300 each if I recall. They’re beautiful though and I don’t regret buying them....I just didn’t want to risk losing out because I doubt they would have still been around when their Halloween merch went to 70% off. Lucky lucky!

I wonder if they’ll have more KC this year.....


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Well I toured every Tuesday Morning in the entire state of North Carolina looking for the infamous KC countess framed piece last year. I picked up a few trinkets, but honestly I cannot remember even what they were. Tuesday Morning even put out advertisements listing which of their stores carried the KC items, but it wasn’t accurate. I’m not doing that again this year.


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Wow, I’m so jealous you got them for that price! That’s amazing for you though! I got an ever so slight discount off the original price of $350, so I still ended up paying around $300 each if I recall. They’re beautiful though and I don’t regret buying them....I just didn’t want to risk losing out because I doubt they would have still been around when their Halloween merch went to 70% off. Lucky lucky!
> 
> I wonder if they’ll have more KC this year.....


We’re in Houston, and honestly I was a tad surprised how these were still available after Halloween. Two weeks after we bought ours, what was left went on 90% off sale, and one store had a tag on the single Lord frame left, and the cashier told us it was on hold for a customer. Imagine that! ?


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> Well I toured every Tuesday Morning in the entire state of North Carolina looking for the infamous KC countess framed piece last year. I picked up a few trinkets, but honestly I cannot remember even what they were. Tuesday Morning even put out advertisements listing which of their stores carried the KC items, but it wasn’t accurate. I’m not doing that again this year.


I was really sad when TM discontinued its inventory tracker both in store and by phone. Makes it hard to locate an item when stock is scarce, and most of us simply don’t have time or the energy to check out other locations.


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

Two years ago, we also found and bought this Dracula by Bethany Lowe at TM, at full price and only $50.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

oscar&belle said:


> We’re in Houston, and honestly I was a tad surprised how these were still available after Halloween. Two weeks after we bought ours, what was left went on 90% off sale, and one store had a tag on the single Lord frame left, and the cashier told us it was on hold for a customer. Imagine that! ?



Holy crap, 90% off?!? I wonder if they just got a late shipment of them in. I’m surprised the employees didn’t buy them. Even at 70% off, that’s a steal. My Tuesday Morning ran out of ALL their Halloween stuff pretty early and the shelves were bare of anything, let alone any KC.

I really wanted the set of black pumpkins with silver snakes wrapped around them, but I missed out because I waited too long waiting for a sale. I think they were like $70 each!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Well I toured every Tuesday Morning in the entire state of North Carolina looking for the infamous KC countess framed piece last year. I picked up a few trinkets, but honestly I cannot remember even what they were. Tuesday Morning even put out advertisements listing which of their stores carried the KC items, but it wasn’t accurate. I’m not doing that again this year.


I don’t blame you! As it was for me, I drove to 3 stores looking for the Lord frame and didn’t find it. I ended up giving my name and number to the cashier who rang up the other one and told her I was looking for her counterpart, and that’s how I got mine. I see them on EBay every now and again too, but at either full or above and beyond their original price.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Bobbiejo said:


> Well I toured every Tuesday Morning in the entire state of North Carolina looking for the infamous KC countess framed piece last year. I picked up a few trinkets, but honestly I cannot remember even what they were. Tuesday Morning even put out advertisements listing which of their stores carried the KC items, but it wasn’t accurate. I’m not doing that again this year.


I found one at the Tuesday Morning in the Outer Banks. I was only there because I work at that hospital every other Friday. I felt guilty paying full price, but even my husband agreed it is a great piece. I went back 2 weeks later and the sales guy told me people had come by looking for it. Glad I snatched it up.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

oscar&belle said:


> I was really sad when TM discontinued its inventory tracker both in store and by phone. Makes it hard to locate an item when stock is scarce, and most of us simply don’t have time or the energy to check out other locations.


Same!!! It doesn't even make sense to discontinue the tracker system.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Found some Halloween at one of our local stores FINALLY (small display in the front corner of the store). A bit disappointing but I managed to buy a witch, a gold skull and 2 sugar skull bobble head figurines.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

More photos.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Tuesday Morning in Pasadena, CA was starting to put out Halloween merch. Sorry, no photos - I have a broken foot and had been on my feet too long!


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> Found some Halloween at one of our local stores FINALLY (small display in the front corner of the store). A bit disappointing but I managed to buy a witch, a gold skull and 2 sugar skull bobble head figurines.


I want the pumpkin with the sparkly black hat & the witches boots with the wicked sign! But....we don't have Tuesday Morning in Australia....just searched it on ebay hoping someone might be selling it there, but no luck. Hopefully they show up in TK Maxx down here.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Saw these at http://www.tuesdaymorning.com/stores/va/west-springfield/6230-rolling-road.html


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Mine is a little drive away but I've never found anything good at this store; EXCEPT about 4-5 years ago, they had black glitter tabletop trees with either orange or purple fairy lights on them & they were very nice. Also had a timer option which made them a must have. Bought 1 of each color.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Kdestra said:


> Saw these at http://www.tuesdaymorning.com/stores/va/west-springfield/6230-rolling-road.html


From afar they look good, but once you get closer and touch them, you can tell they are not the quality of Grandin Road or TJ Maxx even. I was bummed.


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> From afar they look good, but once you get closer and touch them, you can tell they are not the quality of Grandin Road or TJ Maxx even. I was bummed.


Couldn’t agree more - went into a local TM this past weekend, and walked out empty-handed for that exact reason...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Sometimes they’re hit or miss (with quality). 

I was gonna stop by the other day but it was just so friggin hot out I bagged it. Not only do I hate shopping with the obnoxious crowds that you see in Homegoods, my Tuesday Morning is like a large warehouse and because of that, it feels like there is no a/c. I hate swearing while shopping....it just zaps the fun out of it for me because I can’t focus.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Stopped by to see if they had anything new out. Most of the things they put out a couple days ago were gone. Managed to find some cute things tonight.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

@Spirits Vineyard did you mean swearing or sweating? Cuz I have the mouth of a sailor at times and have no problem swearing while shopping lol.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> @Spirits Vineyard did you mean swearing or sweating? Cuz I have the mouth of a sailor at times and have no problem swearing while shopping lol.



OOPS! I most definitely meant sweating! I would have no problems swearing, and might actually enjoy that ???


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

If you’re a Perks Member, there is a $10 off $50 sale for 3 days, today thru Sunday. If you’re not a Perks Member, just ask at the cashier.....it’s like signing up for a grocery store card (i.e. free).


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Found the metal bat wreath hanger today so that was surprising.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh I really like that bat wreath hanger. Too bad it’s not the adjustable kind....I’d buy it in a heartbeat!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Wow! These witches are great ($90 each). Liking the skelly busts with the instruments too. Paint was pretty sloppy though.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> Wow! These witches are great ($90 each). Liking the skelly busts with the instruments too. Paint was pretty sloppy though.


Wow, $90 for the standing floor witches? I don’t know what the quality is like since I haven’t seen the, but that seems like a pretty good price. I mean the smaller tabletop ones are around $30 I think!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Wow, $90 for the standing floor witches? I don’t know what the quality is like since I haven’t seen the, but that seems like a pretty good price. I mean the smaller tabletop ones are around $30 I think!


One of the two had a scratch across her eyebrow but other than that they were wonderful. Maybe a little glitter heavy on the brooms but the fabrics had a nice feel. The smaller witches are $20 and $25.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Those witches are beautiful! Love the bat wreath hanger too. ?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I stopped by one of the smaller Tuesday Morning store locations this afternoon and picked up this sign. I have loved this quote for some time, but never owned anything with it on it until now.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Bobbiejo said:


> I stopped by one of the smaller Tuesday Morning store locations this afternoon and picked up this sign. I have loved this quote for some time, but never owned anything with it on it until now.
> View attachment 714927


I bought that sign too as well as the witching hour one


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Sis & I stopped last week since it is in the same strip mall as the JoAnn's we were going to & surprised I found something. Store is small & only had a few tables of stuff up front (which is always the case).

These pillows came in a set of 2 & we shared:








Also bought these lighted pieces:


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Visited a Tuesday Morning in Reno, NV yesterday & saw these:




























































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

wow, they're really going in for day of the dead. nice.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

yoboseiyo said:


> wow, they're really going in for day of the dead. nice.


I was thinking the same thing! I believe they did for the last couple of years as well. Luckily for me I don’t decorate in that theme except for the odd piece here and there, so I can save my $$ here! Not that I’m actually saving since I’m spending it in other places, but just not spending it at TM! ?


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm loving the Freak Show items. Hopefully this hurricane won't hit NC and I can go the Outer Banks store when I am out there for work this week. I have a store within 30 minutes of me but it never has the good stuff. The OBX store has a better selection and is right next to the hospital.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

A Little Odd said:


> I'm loving the Freak Show items. Hopefully this hurricane won't hit NC and I can go the Outer Banks store when I am out there for work this week. I have a store within 30 minutes of me but it never has the good stuff. The OBX store has a better selection and is right next to the hospital.



The ticket booth is a copy of Keith Corcoran's build, but he made it easy to copy (as he made a lovely tutorial) and unfortunately there's tons of people that did so and don't give him proper credit.










The Kissing Couple is also a copy of Rania's kissing booth build.












And I'm seeing several other props copied as well. Interesting... just remember folks, you'll likely see things that are VERY familiar in stores that started out as the brainchild of some creative home haunter that may just be a member on here or one of the other prop-build sites.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Saw a few more items in San Jose, CA today:

















































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Any Katherine’s Collection sightings or other famous brand Halloween pieces noticed at your Tuesday Morning’s? I’m trying to determine if stopping by 1-2 local stores might be worth it. I haven’t been to one since they first started putting out Halloween merchandise.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I have never seen any Katherines Collection at mine....ever


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

I have seen and purchased KC and Bethany Lowe items at TM in prior years, but no sighting at all this season. HG had a few Mark Roberts skeletons earlier in August, and that was it.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Bobbiejo said:


> Any Katherine’s Collection sightings or other famous brand Halloween pieces noticed at your Tuesday Morning’s? I’m trying to determine if stopping by 1-2 local stores might be worth it. I haven’t been to one since they first started putting out Halloween merchandise.


I’ve been disappointed this Halloween because I haven’t seen any Katherine’s Collection at Tuesday Morning or at Home Goods. Last year both had some great pieces but this year I haven’t seen any?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Homegoods had KC items? I don’t recall seeing anything last year. What were the pieces they had? I know TM did, but didn’t know Homegoods did. That’s probably a good thing I didn’t know.....LOL


----------



## OscarBelle (Aug 4, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Homegoods had KC items? I don’t recall seeing anything last year. What were the pieces they had? I know TM did, but didn’t know Homegoods did. That’s probably a good thing I didn’t know.....LOL


This was the only KC item we found at HG last year. Picture is borrowed online as ours still sits in storage, not out yet for display. ? Pretty much every HG around here had one and one only, but no customer was willing to pay full price for her oddly. Dress is gorgeous and exquisitely detailed.

We ended up finding one at checkout line end of season twice marked down. Another awesome deal as you could imagine! Here in Houston, much easier to score a KC deal than Rae Dunn. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

OscarBelle said:


> This was the only KC item we found at HG last year. Picture is borrowed online as ours still sits in storage, not out yet for display. ? Pretty much every HG around here had one and one only, but no customer was willing to pay full price for her oddly. Dress is gorgeous and exquisitely detailed.
> 
> We ended up finding one at checkout line end of season twice marked down. Another awesome deal as you could imagine! Here in Houston, much easier to score a KC deal than Rae Dunn. ?
> 
> View attachment 719832



Ohhhhhh that’s right! I completely forgot about the “larger than life” pieces that they sometimes carry. I didn’t see any last year, but I think I do remember seeing one in prior years. It wasn’t the one in your photo though....it was the older, ghostly lady. I forget her name. I guess I forgot about that because the price was so out of my price range. Good deal on yours though...it’s always nice to score a piece like that at the end of the season!


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ohhhhhh that’s right! I completely forgot about the “larger than life” pieces that they sometimes carry. I didn’t see any last year, but I think I do remember seeing one in prior years. It wasn’t the one in your photo though....it was the older, ghostly lady. I forget her name. I guess I forgot about that because the price was so out of my price range. Good deal on yours though...it’s always nice to score a piece like that at the end of the season!


The angle that shot was taken from probably made her appear taller than she really is. I’d guess she is roughly 30” in height, and my out of pocket then was less than $100. ?


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

oscar&belle said:


> The angle that shot was taken from probably made her appear taller than she really is. I’d guess she is roughly 30” in height, and my out of pocket then was less than $100. ?


That reminds me, the year before at HG, we sighted another KC witch wearing a ghostly white cloak of sort. It must’ve quickly found a home.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Homegoods had KC items? I don’t recall seeing anything last year. What were the pieces they had? I know TM did, but didn’t know Homegoods did. That’s probably a good thing I didn’t know.....LOL


Not sure if it was last year or the year before that I got the KC Lady in Mourning that was about 34” from Home Goods/ TJ Maxx. Last year I got lucky at a few Tuesday Mornings & got the framed Countess & Diego El Flaco 34” skeleton after Halloween for great deals.
































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

kristinms8 said:


> Not sure if it was last year or the year before that I got the KC Lady in Mourning that was about 34” from Home Goods/ TJ Maxx. Last year I got lucky at a few Tuesday Mornings & got the framed Countess & Diego El Flaco 34” skeleton after Halloween for great deals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lady in mourning! Yes, that was her. Sorry, my reference was way off as is my memory. ?


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

oscar&belle said:


> The lady in mourning! Yes, that was her. Sorry, my reference was way off as is my memory. [emoji23]


You were right on, ghostly with white cloak/ dress [emoji6]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

I stand corrected, Home Goods now has some Katherine’s Collection Halloween items, so wondering if Tuesday Morning will get any this year, may have to stop back by soon.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

oscar&belle said:


> That reminds me, the year before at HG, we sighted another KC witch wearing a ghostly white cloak of sort. It must’ve quickly found a home.



Yes! That’s exactly the one I saw, too! I had to look it up....if it’s the same one as this, she’s called the Lady in Mourning.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oops, never mind.....I should’ve read all the posts before responding! LOL

She’s beautiful though, wish I could afford her!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

So just to clarify, has anyone seen any KC in Tuesday Morning this year??


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Not me


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> So just to clarify, has anyone seen any KC in Tuesday Morning this year??


Me either, but never say never. Although TM tends to get their seasonal stuff out quicker than HG, and with only 1.5 months to go for Halloween, chances are slim.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Nope, not a bit of KC in this part of the world. I've been several times off and on to a couple different stores and haven't seen anything KC at all. Was there today as matter of fact and they have a lot of Christmas out and have moved halloween to a few little islands in the middle of the store.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> So just to clarify, has anyone seen any KC in Tuesday Morning this year??


Unfortunately no, I was holding out hope, but as I keep checking my local store is down to one table of other Halloween merch, so it looks like they’ve moved onto Christmas. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

